# Anybody want to fix my boost pedal?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have this "custom" boost called a Fatso boost. I've used it for years but it seems to have died. I don't see any loose connections inside, and it seems to get power from the jury rigged lead I wired in. I'd like it to work again, but i don't have the skill to fix it. Anyone want to take a shot?

Matt


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you have a volt/ohm meter of some kind?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes
do I know how to use it?
not really...


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> yes
> do I know how to use it?
> not really...


Can you get us some high res shots of the insides?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/debug.html

check out this link, with the home made audio probe and the schematic of the pedal you can find the problem easily. Has served me well for years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

+1 on that recommendation. We can probably talk you through this.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That's why I love this site. Mhammer, do you have skype? I can bring my laptop out to my garage and we can try.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually I do. Drop me a PM and perhaps we can work this out. Funny, I had never thought of Skype as a means for "tele-medicine for gear".


----------

